# Stufe 70 Krieger sucht eine Gilde (Server Teldrassil)



## chris33 (14. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin neu auf dem server und habe einen Krieger, bin aber immer alleine unterwegs und möchte gerne auch bei größeren raids dabei sein.

Ich suche eine aktive gilde mit vielen membern, mit denen man in inis und pvp gehen kann^^

mein krieger ist auf off geskillt, kann aber geändert werden fals nötig.


fals noch fragen sind einfach pm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg chris

PS: mir is noch was eingefallen was vielleicht wichtig wäre, ich bin nicht sehr raid erfahren, hab ony und bwl und zulgurub gemacht sonst eigentlich nichts, dann eben noch die normalen inis wie scholo strath und so weiter, bin allerdings nie als tank eingesetzt worden eher als dmg dealer und not hilfe tank fals main tank stirbt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lerne aber trotzdem schnell wie ein raid von statten geht und versuche auch meinen char bestmöglich in die gruppe einzubringen.


----------



## Odoko (14. April 2007)

Hi,

falls du noch auf der Suche bist, melde dich bei mir ingame (Odoko).
Infos über unsere Gilde findest du in einem Thread weiter unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Priestersuche).
Oder hier:
Gilden-HP

Gruß 
Odo


----------



## chris33 (15. April 2007)

alles klar ich werd mich auf jedenfall melden, sobald ich zeit habe^^


----------



## Hamari (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Wir sind die "Drachenwacht", eine bisher schon relativ große Gilde auf dem Server Teldrassil , wo aber auch Gelegenheitsspieler zu Hause sind. Wir haben auch angefangen zu raiden und suchen dafür noch Unterstützung. Anfangen tun wir erst einmal mit den alten Raidinstanzen, weil sie ein Stück weit für uns dazugehören und weil es eben um mehr geht als nur um das nächste beste/bessere Item. Das Spiel im Team und der gemeinsam erstrittene Erfolg können ebenso ein Antrieb sein. 
Unsere 70er haben auch die HeroicKeys etc in Angriff genommen und würden sich sicher über Unterstützung freuen.
Wir haben die für die Gilden üblichen Sachen natürlich auch "im Angebot": sehr aktives Forum, WoW-Roster, TS, Arena-Team etc. 

Um bei uns mitzumachen braucht es nicht viel. Anmeldung im Forum ist aber Pflicht.
Alles weitere vielleicht bei Interesse.
Du kannst ja auch mal unter www-dark-area.de gucken. Dort findest Du unser Forum.


----------

